# ejercer de gallego



## Carfer

O _'El País'_ de hoje noticia a mudança dos comandos do Estado-Maior da Defesa  espanhol (Jemad). A dada altura, referindo-se ao novo Chefe do Estado-Maior, general Julio Rodriguez, natural da Galiza, e ao início da sua carreira, diz:

_'Entonces se le consideraba próximo a la Unión Militar Democrática, pero ya *ejercía de gallego*._' 

Sei o que significa _'ejercer de...' e _o que era a U.M.D_.,_ mas não consigo alcançar o que seja _'ejercer de gallego'_. Algum dos amigos espanhóis pode fazer-me o favor de me esclarecer? Muito obrigado.


----------



## hellofolks

Oi,

Em espanhol, "ejercer de" significa mais ou menos "dar uma de", "fazer-se de" ou seja, tomar atitudes características de um certo tipo de pessoa. Por exemplo, "ejercer de listo" significa "agir como esperto", "dar uma de esperto". No caso, "ejercer de gallego" me parece algo como "agia tipicamente como os galegos agem", mas o que se quis dizer com isso eu não sei.

Até mais!


----------



## Mangato

Há um tópico que faz referência a idiossincrasia galega que diz:

Cuando encuentras a un gallego en una escalera no sabes si sube o baja.  

E dizer uma ambiguidade calculada,  nadar e guardar a roupa à vez


----------



## Outsider

Para quem não conhece a excelente expressão espanhola que o Mangato usou, aqui tem a explicação: saber nadar e guardar a roupa.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Cuando encuentras a un gallego en una escalera no sabes si sube o baja.


 
Bem tinha ficado com a impressão de que por trás da expressão se escondia um preconceito qualquer (e, já agora, uma avaliação do 'El País' prenhe de implicações).

Deduzo, portanto, que num contexto semelhante a este, a expressão quer dizer que alguém se "_dá bem com Deus e com o Diabo_".

Obrigado a todos, quer por me terem esclarecido quanto à questão que pus, quer por me terem ensinado outra. É o que se chama "_comprar duas pelo preço de uma_".


----------



## Esplandiano

Si dijeras eso en Argentina sería como decir: piensa que es vivo y es un idiota.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Bem tinha ficado com a impressão de que por trás da expressão se escondia um preconceito qualquer (e, já agora, uma avaliação do 'El País' prenhe de implicações).
> 
> Deduzo, portanto, que num contexto semelhante a este, a expressão quer dizer que alguém se "_dá bem com Deus e com o Diabo_".
> 
> É que "Deus é bom, mas o Demo não é mau"  assim que o melhor é "pôr uma vela a Deus e outra ao Diabo"
> 
> Obrigado a todos, quer por me terem esclarecido quanto à questão que pus, quer por me terem ensinado outra. É o que se chama "_comprar duas pelo preço de uma_".


 

Cumprimentos.

MG


----------



## Carfer

Esplandiano said:


> Si dijeras eso en Argentina sería como decir: piensa que es vivo y es un idiota.


 
Em relação a qual das expressões, Esplandiano? Fiquei com curiosidade. Obrigado.


----------



## elpoetaborracho

"dos al precio de una"

Mas acho que isto nao vai ser muito util, o significado é algo assim como ter duas coisas diferentes numa mesma coisa.

Pode fazar referncia a personalidades das pessoas, o outras muitas coisas, agora nao sei nehum exemplo, mas continuare pensando.

Espero ter servido de ajuda (mas acho que nao, jajaja)

Comprimentos dum "portunhes" (duas meses e meio nas Azores e so percebo a mitad do que falam)


----------



## Carfer

elpoetaborracho said:


> C*u*mprimentos dum "portunhes" (d*oi*s meses e meio n*o*s A*ç*ores e s*ó* percebom*e*tad*e* do que falam/dizem)


 
E já está com muita sorte, poeta, porque para dizer a verdade eu nem dez por cento, sobretudo se fôr gente de S. Miguel e, dentro desta, se não forem da Ribeira Grande ou de Rabo de Peixe, porque nesse caso o que consigo perceber e nada é quase o mesmo. Aqui há muitos anos fui lá com os meus filhos e um deles perguntou-me porque é que o motorista de táxi que nos foi buscar ao aeroporto falava '_francês_'. Tranquilize-se, não é caso raro.


----------



## Esplandiano

Hola gente:
Perdón Carfer, es en referencia a la expresión ejercer de gallego. Hay muchos chistes que un gallego puede tomar como discriminatorios, pero no son más que chistes... a costillas de los gallegos. Así, en ese acotado universo, al gallego se lo presenta con no muchas luces.
Espero haber ayudado y no agraviado a nadie.


----------



## Mangato

No se trada de agravios sino de entender el sentido de la frase.  Ejercer de gallego se refiere a esa habilidad innata, que tienen algunos para no quedar fuera de juego  sin comprometerse en exceso
En cuanto a los chistes, no son más que estereotipos locales, que sin duda tienen origen en causas concretas. En todas partes los hay; recuerdo las piadas de portugueses en Brasil, los chistes de gaúchos, los de argentinos en gran parte de Latinoamérica, los de baturros en España... En muchos casos el mismo chiste pero cambiando la nacionalidad del sujeto según la conveniencia.
Sin embargo transferir la posible gracia de un chiste a un concepto predeterminado, demuestra a mi entender una ignoracia supina.

Saludos


----------



## elpoetaborracho

C*u*mprimentos dum "portunhes" (d*oi*s meses e meio n*o*s A*ç*ores e s*ó* percebom*e*tad*e* do que falam/dizem)



Carfer said:


> E já está com muita sorte, poeta, porque para dizer a verdade eu nem dez por cento, sobretudo se fôr gente de S. Miguel e, dentro desta, se não forem da Ribeira Grande ou de Rabo de Peixe, porque nesse caso o que consigo perceber e nada é quase o mesmo. Aqui há muitos anos fui lá com os meus filhos e um deles perguntou-me porque é que o motorista de táxi que nos foi buscar ao aeroporto falava '_francês_'. Tranquilize-se, não é caso raro.


 
  Obrigadisimo querido Carfer pela correçao  muitas vezes me esqueço que o portugues e o espanhol nao sao iguales, podem ser muito parecidos mas nao iguales!!! e nao faço as pesquisas necessarias (nao procuro as palabras) para ficar (estar) mais seguro.
Estou a morar a S. Miguel e cuando leio anedotas como la tua sento-me um poquidim melhor, porque ainda nao falo muito bem mas percebo quase tudo das pessoas do continente, e eu também tenho a sensaçao de que estam a falar francês; o pior lugar é sem duvida Rabo de Peixe, onde os proprios micaelenses nao percebem o que elos dizem, em Ponta Delgada (onde moro) e Ribeira Grande acho que sao também umos sotaques parecidos.

Desculpem os meus "aos/aoes" ainda nao sei como posso pôr o ponto ñ.

Cumprimentos de novo (agora se) e espero nao ter muitos erros.

PD: "motorista de taxi", interessante, achaba que era codutor.


----------



## Mangato

Poeta: 
Bienvenido al foro. Si el teclado de tu ordenador está configurado en  español, la tilde ~ se escribe pulsando simultaneamente 
*alt* *gr+ 4, *

Saludos,

*MG*


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Obrigado pela informaçao, eu estava seguro que tinha de haver alguma forma de pôr ~~~~~~???

Ok, está fiz, obrigado de novo, procurare não esquecer-me.


----------



## Carfer

elpoetaborracho said:


> C*u*mprimentos dum "portunhes" (d*oi*s meses e meio n*o*s A*ç*ores e s*ó* percebom*e*tad*e* do que falam/dizem)
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigadís*s*imo querido Carfer pela corre*c*ção  muitas vezes esqueço-me que o português e o espanhol não são igua*i*s, podem ser muito parecidos mas não igua*i*s!!! e não faço as pesquisas necessárias (não procuro as pala*v*ras) para ficar (estar) mais seguro.
> Estou a morar *em* S. Miguel e *q*uando leio *histórias* como *a* tua s*i*nto-me um *pouquinho* melhor, porque ainda não falo muito bem mas percebo quase tudo das pessoas do continente, e eu também tenho a sensação de que est*ão* a falar francês; o pior lugar é sem duvida Rabo de Peixe, onde os próprios micaelenses não percebem o que el*e*s dizem, em Ponta Delgada (onde moro) e Ribeira Grande acho que são também u*n*s sotaques parecidos.
> 
> Desculpem os meus "aos/aoes" ainda nao sei como (posso) pôr o *til* ñ.
> 
> Cumprimentos de novo (agora se*?*) e espero não ter muitos erros.
> 
> P*S*: "motorista de táxi", interessante, acha*v*a que era co*n*dutor.


 
Não há que desanimar. Como vê não são tantos como isso e, sobretudo, não são graves.


----------



## Esplandiano

Mangato said:


> No se trada de agravios sino de entender el sentido de la frase. Ejercer de gallego se refiere a esa habilidad innata, que tienen algunos para no quedar fuera de juego sin comprometerse en exceso
> En cuanto a los chistes, no son más que estereotipos locales, que sin duda tienen origen en causas concretas. En todas partes los hay; recuerdo las piadas de portugueses en Brasil, los chistes de gaúchos, los de argentinos en gran parte de Latinoamérica, los de baturros en España... En muchos casos el mismo chiste pero cambiando la nacionalidad del sujeto según la conveniencia.
> Sin embargo transferir la posible gracia de un chiste a un concepto predeterminado, demuestra a mi entender una ignoracia supina.
> 
> Saludos


 
Perdón Mangato, no quise dar molestar con  mi supina ignorancia, solo quería acotar cómo sería interpretada la frase en Argentina. Es obvio que 
esto nada tiene que ver con transferir "la posible gracia de un chiste a un concepto determinado", hace tiempo que en América no tenemos maestros peninsulares.
Un abrazo, mi amigo gallego de Vigo.


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Carfer said:


> Não há que desanimar. Como vê não são tantos como isso e, sobretudo, não são graves.


 
Obrigado Carfer pelos teus ánimos.

Não quisera abusar da tua amabilidade mas acho que nas correcçoes ha alguma coisa que não percebo muito bem:

"poquidim" = "pouquinho"

eu escuto muito a palavra poquidim na rua, mas é possivel que não seia uma palavra "oficial" do português, ja sabem que aqui a São Miguel falam bastante mal (incluso para as pessoas das outras ilhas), no word reference não existe issa palavra.

anedotas = historias

Ao melhor isto é "anelar o anel" (traducçao literal de "rizar el rizo" não sei se em português é asim, mas ...)
não é o mesmo? é possivel que tenha alguma pequena diferença (ao espanhol tem-lhas, mas acho que são intercambiávels) o apenas é que em português a palavra anedota não é usada normalmente?

Para terminar uma última duvida, a minha ex-profesora diz-nos uma vez que a dupla "cç" vai desaparecer do portguês em breve "correcção" , e apenas ficara a "ç", acho que em Brasil é asim, "correção" sabem alguma coisa sobre isto?

Agora se é a última, ao português "voçe" tem algum significado de falta de educação, o é uma palavra para falar em terceira pessoa do singular duma maneira mais formal (como usted no espanhol), eu acho que é ista última, mas tenho informaçoes opostas e não fico muito seguro para utilizar-lha.

Obrigado pelas suas respostas.


----------



## Carfer

Qual abusar da amabilidade? Não é para isso que cá estamos? Sempre que quiseres... e eu souber, o que é mais difícil.

Admito que '_pouquidim_' seja um termo do português de S.Miguel. Eu nunca o ouvi nem o encontro no dicionário.

"_Anedota=história_. Não é o mesmo?" Não, poeta, para vocês espanhóis, sim, mas para nós a anedota corresponde ao vosso '_chiste_'.

_'A lo mejor'_ em português traduz-se por '_talvez_', não por 'ao melhor'.

Se '_você_' implica falta de educação: geralmente não. Tratar por '_você_' alguém a quem deveríamos tratar por '_senhor_' ou outro tratamento formal pode, de facto, ser considerado má-educação, mas em abstracto é mais respeitoso (ou menos familiar) do que tratar por '_tu_'. Digamos que é um meio termo entre '_senhor_' e '_tu_', usado com pessoas com quem não temos grande familiaridade mas com quem não se justifica um tratamento mais formal. Aceito que possa ser semelhante ao vosso '_usted_', se bem que o formalismo entre os espanhóis é menor do que entre nós. O '_tuteo_' não está aqui tão generalizado e os casos em que se impõe tratamento formal são mais numerosos e rígidos do que em Espanha.

Mas isto já são quatro tópicos diferentes e não tarda...

Um abraço


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Breve e conciso, perfeito, acho que percebi, os problemas são esas pequenas diferencias das que falei, o espanhol é muito mais flexivel para tudo, e não é fácil trocar as costumes de toda tu vida.
Obrigado.


----------

